# Visitor Visa Section 11.6 - Required Documents for Work Endorsement



## BenPJ (May 11, 2016)

Good morning everyone,

I have searched this forum and Googled the question like crazy but haven't found definite answer to the question, "What documents need to be submitted for the Work Endorsement portion of a Visitor Visa Section 11.6 Application?"

My girlfriend will be applying through the SA Embassy in Kiev, Ukraine this week for the Visitor Visa Section 11.6. We have all the documents that the embassy have told us to have which we have combined with what VFS states as requirements on their website, but is it really just her Job Offer and Proof of Company Registration?

I fear that those two documents are not going to be substantial enough and I would hate for our application to be rejected due to lack of supporting documents.

Any Advice would be greatly appreciated.

Kind regards,

BPJ


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia (Feb 9, 2016)

BenPJ said:


> Good morning everyone,
> 
> I have searched this forum and Googled the question like crazy but haven't found definite answer to the question, "What documents need to be submitted for the Work Endorsement portion of a Visitor Visa Section 11.6 Application?"
> 
> ...



Your girlfriend will not be able to work on a visitors visa. If your girlfriend wants to work here, she needs to apply for a correct visa that will enable her to work here.


----------



## BenPJ (May 11, 2016)

Kickagainstxenophobia said:


> Your girlfriend will not be able to work on a visitors visa. If your girlfriend wants to work here, she needs to apply for a correct visa that will enable her to work here.


Are you sure Kickagainstxenophobia? Everyone I have spoken to has said that the Visitors visa section 11(6) Allows a spouse or life partner of a South African citizen or permanent resident reside and work in South Africa.


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia (Feb 9, 2016)

BenPJ said:


> Are you sure Kickagainstxenophobia? Everyone I have spoken to has said that the Visitors visa section 11(6) Allows a spouse or life partner of a South African citizen or permanent resident reside and work in South Africa.


There's no such!!


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia (Feb 9, 2016)

Kickagainstxenophobia said:


> There's no such!!


If your fiancée is on a life partner or spousal visa, your fiancee is not allowed to work either, he/she needs to get work endorsement in his/her passport. That's what they're trying to tell u. But not with a visitors visa. Your fiancee might face a prosecution if she tries to work with a visitors visa here. The company that employs her will be fine or closed down or both. So get your facts right before u make a huge mistake of your life.


----------



## joe117 (Sep 10, 2012)

That is not entirely correct..A section 11(6) visa is a spousal Visitors' visa with a work endorsement.Therefore it is a visitors visa allows the spouse to work in South Africa.The wording on the visa will be as follows 'to reside with SA life partner ID no. ....and conduct work until ....2019'


----------



## BenPJ (May 11, 2016)

joe117 said:


> That is not entirely correct..A section 11(6) visa is a spousal Visitors' visa with a work endorsement.Therefore it is a visitors visa allows the spouse to work in South Africa.The wording on the visa will be as follows 'to reside with SA life partner ID no. ....and conduct work until ....2019'


Thanks joe117. I've spent months researching this, so I was surprised when the other member said it was not the correct Visa to pursue.

thanks,


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia (Feb 9, 2016)

joe117 said:


> That is not entirely correct..A section 11(6) visa is a spousal Visitors' visa with a work endorsement.Therefore it is a visitors visa allows the spouse to work in South Africa.The wording on the visa will be as follows 'to reside with SA life partner ID no. ....and conduct work until ....2019'


You're wrong Joe. There's nothing like spouse's visitors visa. A visitors visa is a visitors visa. Don't mislead this guy.


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia (Feb 9, 2016)

BenPJ said:


> Thanks joe117. I've spent months researching this, so I was surprised when the other member said it was not the correct Visa to pursue.
> 
> thanks,


If your fiancee wants to work , she needs to change condition on her visitors visa. That's the only legal way around here man.


----------



## TheDarkOne (Jul 27, 2015)

Im no expert but I'm on a Spousal Permit. And on the top it says Visitors Permit. Me and the S.A citizen are married. To get the the work endorsement i just included my employment contract and a letter from the company that says I'm still employed there since my contract was from 2012. 

But like i said we are married so the situations might be different.


----------



## BenPJ (May 11, 2016)

Kickagainstxenophobia said:


> You're wrong Joe. There's nothing like spouse's visitors visa. A visitors visa is a visitors visa. Don't mislead this guy.


Thanks for your input Kickagainstxenophobia but on the VFS website, they have a very brief description of this Visa.


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia (Feb 9, 2016)

TheDarkOne said:


> Im no expert but I'm on a Spousal Permit. And on the top it says Visitors Permit. Me and the S.A citizen are married. To get the the work endorsement i just included my employment contract and a letter from the company that says I'm still employed there since my contract was from 2012.
> 
> But like i said we are married so the situations might be different.


A spousal permit is different from a visitors permit. U can get work endorsement on a spousal permit but u can't get work endorsement on a visitors permit. Now however, if a visitor wants to conduct work in the republic, he or she needs to return back to their country of origin and apply for a visa that will allow them to work in the republic. That's what DHA says.


----------



## Nomqhele (Feb 18, 2014)

Guys guys,you are confused here-there are various types of visitor's visa.What Ben is looking for in his/her situation is a visa called a Section 11(6) visitors visa,which is only issued to SA citizen or PR holders spouses ONLY.It is normal valid for 3 years and it allows the holder to study/work or conduct business.I am currently on this same Visitors Visa.Kickagainstxenophobia yes you are correct,one can not work with a visitors visa,EXCEPT for a section 11(6) visitors visa,which allows the holder to.A spouse who holds a relative or spousal visa normal valid for two years can not conduct work/study with a spousal visa,but once it is endorsed it is then called a section 11(6) visitors visa.

I hope this clears up the confusion

Regards

N


----------



## joe117 (Sep 10, 2012)

We can go on and on about this, but it is clear that a spousal visa is also a Visitors visa.You can be work legally in South Africa with it if you get a work endorsement from home affairs (type Sec 11.6). The Vfs website is clear about this.Even the Dark One has confirmed this about his own visa.


----------



## BenPJ (May 11, 2016)

Nomqhele said:


> Guys guys,you are confused here-there are various types of visitor's visa.What Ben is looking for in his/her situation is a visa called a Section 11(6) visitors visa,which is only issued to SA citizen or PR holders spouses ONLY.It is normal valid for 3 years and it allows the holder to study/work or conduct business.I am currently on this same Visitors Visa.Kickagainstxenophobia yes you are correct,one can not work with a visitors visa,EXCEPT for a section 11(6) visitors visa,which allows the holder to.A spouse who holds a relative or spousal visa normal valid for two years can not conduct work/study with a spousal visa,but once it is endorsed it is then called a section 11(6) visitors visa.
> 
> I hope this clears up the confusion
> 
> ...


Thank you so much Nomqhele!

Ye, I am pretty sure we are on the right track with the Visitor Visa 11(6). My main question is, what documents should we include with the application for this visa, in regards to the work endorsement. 

I have the accepted employment contract between my girlfriend and the company, copies of the company registration documents as we as a letter from the Managing Director of the company stating that her employment is subject to her obtaining and renewing the Visitor Visa 11(6) as and when needed in line with DHA requirements.

If there is anything else you think I should include, I would really appreciate it.

thanks,


----------



## RubyRuby (Jun 28, 2015)

police clearance certificates? isn't there a repatriation deposit that needs to be paid or even a letter from the employer in this regard?

I might be wrong here but these are the documents that we are asked to submit when we apply for any other types of work permit.


----------



## BenPJ (May 11, 2016)

RubyRuby said:


> police clearance certificates? isn't there a repatriation deposit that needs to be paid or even a letter from the employer in this regard?
> 
> I might be wrong here but these are the documents that we are asked to submit when we apply for any other types of work permit.


Thanks RubyRuby. We have all the other documents for the application, i.e. Affidavits and proof of co-habitation and existence of relationship, police clearances, medical and radiological reports, etc. 

It is just the work endorsement I was a bit nervous about. 

Just as a FYI, I joined the South African Visa Forum on Facebook and there is a wealth of information there too.

Thanks everyone for your input and advice.


----------

